# Are benefits guaranteed when booking hotels through U.K. 3rd party sites?



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

I booked my hotel in Venice on Hôtels.com UK. Airport/hotel transfers were clearly marked as being free of charge. I took this into consideration when booking as water taxis from the airport to the hotel start at 125Euros. The hotel's service costs 240 Euros one way. I wrote the hotel with arrival détails requesting information on the shuttle and they wrote me back claiming there was no such thing as "free transfers" (they had the nerve to try and sell me thier 240 euro service while denying my claims. lol). I wrote them back stating that this was part of the reason I booked with their property and provided a link to where it is clearly marked:

*Transport*

*Transfers*


*Free airport shuttle (available 24 hours) **
Cruise terminal shuttle *
Ferry terminal shuttle *

Is it just me or should these folks offer me a shuttle (error or not)? If what I paid for was room, breakfast, and shuttle, then the subtraction of any of the 3 devalues the purchase I agreed to. Is the hotel allowed to state that Hôtels.com sold a service it wasn't allowed to and therefore claim part of our deal as null and void?


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Too lazy to have followed through the whole site, but I think your contract is with Hotels.com UK, and* they* are required to provide you with the shuttle. Have they not sent you some sort of information on where to board, what company, etc.?


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

phyrpowr said:


> Too lazy to have followed through the whole site, but I think your contract is with Hotels.com UK, and* they* are required to provide you with the shuttle. Have they not sent you some sort of information on where to board, what company, etc.?


The hotel wrote me back and offered a one way transfer. While half is better than nothing, I still feel as if I lost half versus gained it. Oh well. They seem to feel that the listing was a mistake and while it's not really anyone's reponsibility, they're willing to meet me half way due to the "confusion". I think I'll just take it and leave it there. I hate to start fights before I even arrive.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

I'd still make contact with Hotels.com. It is, in fact, their responsibility, as you paid them for a hotel package including a shuttle. Anyway, the hotel looks great, and while I only have a brief passing acquaintance with Venice, I think your trip will be memorable. Have You read "City of Falling Angels"? Terrific "inside story" on the city


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

I'd accept the hotel's story, for now, but contact the booking agent and kick up stink! As has been said, your contract is with Hotels.com and they need to provide the service advertised, or a refund/compensation.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Perhaps the 'free shuttle' you were expecting refers to the bus that ferries between the airport and the Venice bus station via the causeway? That is what I have used in the past, as it is no great distance.


----------

